# Installing FreeBSD 8.2-RELEASE - Step by step



## gore (May 30, 2011)

http://www.antionline.com/showthread.php?t=279410

I tried to paste my Tutorial on here, but it wasn't possible as it was longer than 10,000 Characters, and not by a small amount. I spent a good 20 minutes trying to trim it down and get rid of un-needed text and so on to try and make it small enough to just post it here, but I couldn't do that, so, I'm sorry, but I have to just link to it on AntiOnline. 

It's a pretty good Tutorial I think (If it wasn't, I wouldn't have posted it of course heh) but anyway, you don't need to sign up or anything to read it, so, enjoy


----------



## d_mon (Jul 19, 2011)

'pal'...no hard feelings but some illustration would be nice...


----------



## gore (Jul 19, 2011)

Illustration?  The normal FreeBSD installation Manual shows every screen, so I didn't think it was exactly needed to paste pictures of what the screen looks like when basically the main goal of what mine does it tell you exactly what to do to get from point A to point B.

I know there's thousands of BSD documents and texts out there, and to write one, it should be something that every other one isn't loaded with.  Before, when I wrote one like this back in 5.0 I was told that the usual installation docs were much easier to follow along with than mine, which I knew was just someone being their own way, because I'd had dozens of Emails from people telling me they just couldn't grasp the FreeBSD Installation documentation, but were embarrassed about saying so, and that they'd wanted to try using it but the install was basically the one obstacle standing in their way.

It feels good to help people, and I was glad when some web sites asked to publish my tutorial on their sites. I think I've said this before; But this tutorial isn't for someone already using FreeBSD; I wrote this for someone who came here because they have trouble installing it, and just need something that will tell them EXACTLY what to do, and in what order, and worry about the details, the technical aspects of it, and the "why it works this way" to basically "once this obstacle is gone I'll get to it".

If anyone is running FreeBSD or has successfully installed it before, then they REALLY don't need to read mine, because I wrote mine to help the ones who just wanted basically what exactly to do without a bunch of possibly guessing. 

Sorry about Length, but I've been awake since Saturday Morning and I tend to ramble when I haven't slept at all.


----------



## fbsd1 (Jul 20, 2011)

http://www.a1poweruser.com


----------



## sossego (Jul 22, 2011)

Gore, do what I did with mine and break it into sections that are 10,00 words or less each.

It is a good and thorough tutorial that you wrote.


----------



## mix_room (Jul 27, 2011)

Paragraphs, sections and chapters are very useful. 

That wall of text was impossible to read. What happens if you lose your place, how are you going to be able to find it again?

Otherwise good job.


----------



## gore (Jul 28, 2011)

Hey guys, sorry about the late reply, but I've been really busy lately and didn't have a chance to respond. Anyway, I'm here, so I can finally respond 



> Gore, do what I did with mine and break it into sections that are 10,00 words or less each.
> 
> It is a good and thorough tutorial that you wrote.



Hey man, I had some plans actually, as I've been thinking about changing the layout of it already, and since I'm a Moderator there on AntiOnline, I can still change / Edit posts, even though they are old. So Believe me when I say this; I know that thing needs a little rework. I just simply didn't have any time, though I may get started on it now, since I'm not doing too much right now other than relaxing and watching "The Breakfast Club". Which is an awesome movie by the way.

I spent so much time trying to get a version of it that I could copy and paste here, but, it said it was to long. So, I had to link to the one I posted there. I also wanted to make sure that all the people who posted to it were left in tact as well, because SirDice, who's also a member here, also brought up some very good points, and I felt that while reading the tutorial, having his input, was very much worth while. 

I didn't want to edit the Tutorial and add what he said since that would be like ripping him off, so I left all posts to the tutorial in tact, and I felt that basically, if I make that post, and people are replying to it; Like what they think about it, what should be added, or maybe just brought up, all of that comes together into some decent information in my opinion.

SirDice seems to be a very well respected member here on these forums, and he's the same on AntiOnline, and I was glad to have him in on my tutorial. He's seen probably a bunch of the ones I've written, and I like him, and feel he's a great person, so I was Happy to see him in there.

But yea, I'll be editing the post so that my tutorial has a WAY better look to it. I was simply busy. I actually had originally spent a decent amount of time formatting it and making it not only look nicer, but, also, spent some time making it more readable.

I wanted to keep the "Check List" feel it seems to have, because even though I don't see to many people posting here on THESE forums about it, I am a member of a lot of different forums, and I have learned that making a check list when preparing to do an installation, especially one like an OS, it makes it just slightly less stressful for first time installers, if they not only know what is coming up next, but in what order.



I think that more or less answers the last reply that was made as well, and so I won't repeat myself about how I'm going to be adding some formatting and so on to it.


----------



## gore (Jul 28, 2011)

I've changed the Tutorial a little bit now, and it's MUCH easier to read. I can probably do more to it, but I've made some things Bold, and done a few other things to make it easier to read.


----------

